# Confused



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Machine died so I bought a cafetiere for emergency stand in . Could not live with that so bought a Vonshef as a stand in till I get sorted . Machine arrived and I had some cafetiere ground beans left over so I tried them in the machine . The results, I was amazed, crema from top to bottom ,I drink black no sugar. I have a grinder but it does not grind fine enough for espresso, so should I stick with cafetiere grind or go for espresso grind and what would be the difference in taste? The plan will be to buy a decent coffee machine and grinder when I have time.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Im guessing you are using pressurised baskets. Might be worth experimenting with a finer grind but if youre happy with the taste then stick with it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Think you might be right @Robbo

Pressurised baskets will allow you to use a coarser grind.

If you used a true espresso grind it may choke the machine.


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Appreciate the comments . My wife just made me a cuppa and did not tamp,it came out even better. If I use cafetiere grade cut of beans I will be able to use beans and grind my own beans. Is tamping for espresso grade of coffee? as suggested I will experiment .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The pressurised basket effectively recreates the tamped coffee experience you get with a non-pressurised basket, a finer grind and a tamper.


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Ah ok , I have just ordered some Brazil Ipanema Yellow Catuai Dark Roast beans and I will give them a go with the stand in machine.


----------

